# TBG Banquet 2009



## Jake Allen (Jun 12, 2009)

Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia, Banquet 2009

Saturday, August 1

Elks Lodge
1775 Montreal Rd
Tucker, Ga

Special Guest: G. Fred Asbell

Everyone is invited (You don’t need to be a member of TBG to attend)

Schedule:
3:00 pm - General Meeting

4 to 6:00 - Social Time

6 to 7:00 - Dinner

7:30 - Raffle

Advance Tickets (includes Dinner)
$30.00 per Person
$50.00 per Couple
$10.00 Kids (12 and under)

Please make checks payable to TBG, and send before July 20 to:
Jeff Kitchens
130 Cedar Creek Ct
Fayetteville, Ga 30215

Directions:
1-285 to Lavista Rd in NE Atlanta. Go Inside
perimeter about 2/3 mile and turn left on
Montreal Road. Cross Railroad tracks and
Elks Lodge is just ahead on left.
Lodging:
Holiday Inn – 877.863.4780
Quality Inn – 770.491.7444
Hampton Inn – 770.493.1966
Comfort Suites – 770.496.1070


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jun 12, 2009)

Jeff, thanks for thread.


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 12, 2009)

Jeff, good job getting this out there.  Maybe if we can ever get the web page in order, we can put this kind of stuff on it.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 12, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> Jeff, good job getting this out there.  Maybe if we can ever get the web page in order, we can put this kind of stuff on it.



You are now the man with the plan for the web page, right?

I know you'll get it going good in no time!

I'm plumb excited about the banquet. And the NGT shoot is the next day for anyone coming into the Atlanta area for the banquet. May as well stay over into Sunday and come to Gainesville and shoot with us. Jake Allen and I are setting up the course and it will be fun, I assure you.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jun 12, 2009)

Mark I got the info so now I can put things on the web site.  I will get this on the web site the first of the week.  I just got my newsletter last night with the info about the banquet.  I did go on the web site last week and get the old application off and I added a date and location of the banquet but at the time I did not know all of the details.  As soon as I get a electronic copy of the newsletter I will try to get it on there also.  Just got caught up on sending out membership card last night.  Mark your's should be in the mail and there should be a ballot with your newsletter and one in each of the other two new regular members . 

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 19, 2009)

The items in the raffle last year were amazing. 

Bows, handmade knives, hand painted pictures, quivers, arrows, DVD's, books, 
hand carved wooden arrowheads, Muzzy broadheads, home baked cookies, plus alot more.
All of these items were graciously donated, mostly by folks at the banquet.

Items that I intend to humbly donate for this year:
A 6 pack of 125 grain, glue on, 3 blade Snuffers
Handmade, (by me), Bison Leather Armguard with Bone Buttons
"Shooting the Stickbow"  an instruction book by Anthony Camera
Framed Print of the 2009, Altamaha Hog Hunt Campfire Ring
and
"The Doorway Buck", a book by C.M Sackett. Mr. Sackett graciously donated, and signed, this copy especially for this Banquet.


----------



## fountain (Jun 19, 2009)

how far from the banquet location is the shoot the next day?


----------



## RogerB (Jun 19, 2009)

about 40 miles


----------



## dutchman (Jun 20, 2009)

fountain said:


> how far from the banquet location is the shoot the next day?



You should stay over night in the Suwanee/Buford/Gainesville area and plan to come up to shoot with us. There are plenty of good hotels in that area and it's even closer to the shoot.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 20, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> The items in the charity raffle last year were amazing.
> 
> Bows, handmade knives, hand painted pictures, quivers, arrows, DVD's, books,
> hand carved wooden arrowheads, Muzzy broadheads, home baked cookies, plus alot more.
> ...



You've done alot of hard work, Jeff. I'm sure everyone appreciates your efforts! 

C.M. Sackett seemed like a pretty cool guy. I'd like to read that book!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 20, 2009)

Dutch if you would get those mexicans out of your basement folks could stay there


----------



## Al33 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You've done alot of hard work, Jeff. I'm sure everyone appreciates your efforts!
> 
> C.M. Sackett seemed like a pretty cool guy. I'd like to read that book!



Yes he has And i appreciate it very much! I have the book John and once I am done reading it you can borrow it. No, wait...... I'll have to get my maps back first.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 30, 2009)

Bringing this back up we are a month out


----------



## dutchman (Jun 30, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Dutch if you would get those mexicans out of your basement folks could stay there



We'll talk. I think maybe I can find room for you and Wendell...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 30, 2009)

dutchman said:


> We'll talk. I think maybe I can find room for you and Wendell...



Two words

Bunk Beds


----------



## dpoole (Jun 30, 2009)

what about muddy and the chief ?????


----------



## dutchman (Jun 30, 2009)

dpoole said:


> what about muddy and the chief ?????



I dunno. That might be more than I can handle at my house. Let me check around...

Besides, why would Muddy be coming to the banquet? He hasn't joined TBG yet, has he?


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 30, 2009)

No he hasn't, but he is the "Official Bow Caddy" for some select members.  
Ken


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 30, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I dunno. That might be more than I can handle at my house. Let me check around...
> 
> Besides, why would Muddy be coming to the banquet? He hasn't joined TBG yet, has he?



"Everyone is invited (You don’t need to be a member of TBG to attend)"


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 30, 2009)

Far as I know me and the misses will be there, I been toying with the idea of joining the TBG for several years now.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 30, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Far as I know me and the misses will be there, I been toying with the idea of joining the TBG for several years now.



Are y'all gonna stay over and come to Gainesville on Sunday to shoot with us?


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 30, 2009)

If we come up for the banquet, we will stay for the shoot.


----------



## schleylures (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds like you need to rent several rooms there Dutch.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 6, 2009)

*The same house your family lives in?*



dpoole said:


> what about muddy and the chief ?????





dutchman said:


> I dunno. That might be more than I can handle at my house. Let me check around...
> 
> Besides, why would Muddy be coming to the banquet? He hasn't joined TBG yet, has he?



I'd get a rather large damage deposit up front


----------



## dutchman (Jul 6, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'd get a rather large damage deposit up front



Don't worry, I will!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 6, 2009)

Just a point of clarification...correct me if I am wrong...

The raffel is not for charity;  it is the annual fund raiser for the TBG.

All proceeds go for the operation of the TBG.

Members, and anyone that wants to, donate great items for the raffle.   Attendees buy tickets ay $1.00 each.  Each raffle item has a brown paper bag sitting in front of it.  If you see an item you want, you can put as many tickets in the bag as you want.  If your ticket is drawn, you own the item.

There will be some really nice new and used items raffled.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 6, 2009)

That is correct, Jack, as far as I know.
Jack, you have donated some nice things in the past, any clue if you are bringing something this year?
Al33 also has donated some nice things, every year.  Maybe we should start a new thread of goodies to be raffled off, maybe it'll draw a few more people in to the banquet?
Dan


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't know what I will donate yet.  Probably a bow out of my collection.  This time I will try to pick one that does not have a cracked riser, although those do make nice knive handles.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Just a point of clarification...correct me if I am wrong...
> 
> The raffel is not for charity;  it is the annual fund raiser for the TBG.
> 
> All proceeds go for the operation of the TBG.



Thanks Jack.

Please remember to send your money for the banquet to Jeff Kitchens by July 20. (He needs to know how much food to order). 

It is going to be a fine time! 

 - Please make checks payable to TBG:
Jeff Kitchens
130 Cedar Creek Ct
Fayetteville, Ga 30215


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 7, 2009)

Tell Jeff that Pauland I are coming, but will pay at the door with my dues payment.

Count us in.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 7, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Thanks Jack.
> 
> Please remember to send your money for the banquet to Jeff Kitchens by July 20. (He needs to know how much food to order).
> 
> ...



Mailed my check yesterday.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 7, 2009)

Mailled Karin's and mine today.  Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 7, 2009)

Gene got your check today.  We do not send out ticket's but there will be a list of who has paid at the door.  I need to get with you about some advise on cooking in a dutch oven.(got one for my birthday).  Got Billy Hudson's and Jeff Algood's check today also.  Could there be a bow coming from Elberton  LOL.  Jack I have you down.  Thanks for letting me know your are coming.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 7, 2009)

Im putting mine in the mail tommorrow


----------



## Al33 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine is on the way also.


----------



## WildWillie (Jul 8, 2009)

Jeff, there is definitely a bow coming from Elberton the riser is some of the same walnut as the bow in the newsletter,but the limbs are red elm.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 8, 2009)

Jeff

How much is it at the door for 2 people?

How much in advance for two people?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 8, 2009)

WildWillie said:


> Jeff, there is definitely a bow coming from Elberton the riser is some of the same walnut as the bow in the newsletter,but the limbs are red elm.






Billy, you and Jeff are amazing with your generousity. 
There goes about half of my raffle tickets!
At least I can look, and maybe touch, even if it does not
get to come home with me.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2009)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> Gene got your check today.  We do not send out ticket's but there will be a list of who has paid at the door.  I need to get with you about some advise on cooking in a dutch oven.(got one for my birthday).



Good deal.

I am happy to help you with dutch oven to dos...


----------



## Al33 (Jul 8, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Billy, you and Jeff are amazing with your generousity.


AMEN!!!



Jake Allen said:


> There goes about half of my raffle tickets!
> At least I can look, and maybe touch, even if it does not
> get to come home with me.



I love my Flatwoods bow so much I just have to try for another one. If I win it I will let you shoot it Jake.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 8, 2009)

Jack same price at the door or in advance $30 single $50 couple.  Thanks Jeff and Billy can't wait to see it.  Thanks Dutch.


----------



## fountain (Jul 21, 2009)

ttt--gettin close. cant wait


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 21, 2009)

fountain said:


> ttt--gettin close. cant wait



Can I go ahead and make a motion that your name isn't eligible for any drawings.  

You win everything.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 21, 2009)

Me and Andrea will be comeing, but we will be paying at the door!

Cant wait to see everyone.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 25, 2009)

One week from tonite!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is what I'll be bringing (from Massonknives.com).  Hope it brings some money for TBG.
The knife has a 4" stainless steel blade, and buffalo horn handle with red liners.
The pendants are made with damascus steel, one is natural and the other is heat oxidized.
Dan


----------



## fountain (Jul 26, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Can I go ahead and make a motion that your name isn't eligible for any drawings.
> 
> You win everything.





dont think so sista!  i am usually the one that can have 49 out of 50 tickets in the pot and still not win--just got a little lucky that day.  its always better to be lucky than good.  

being lucky is always good--you never know what it may get you!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking good Dan.  I know where some of my tickets will be going.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2009)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> Looking good Dan.  I know where some of my tickets will be going.



X2!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well Dan, I now know where a bunch of my tickets are going. NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowana (Jul 26, 2009)

Me too Al!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not doing the wooden arrowheads again this year, I decided to do something different. This turkey fan feather carving is made of Tupelo wood and is mounted on Wormy Chestnut. Colored with acrylic paints.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice, Al!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm bringing a "Signature" Take Down bow w/case.

The wife is planning to bring a few girlie items for the ladies.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 27, 2009)

Al, that is OUTSTANDING!
Dan


----------



## Dennis (Jul 27, 2009)

Well i can see that im going to need a lot! of raffle tickets


----------



## dutchman (Jul 27, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Well i can see that im going to need a lot! of raffle tickets



Me, too. But this is how it would likely work for me.

If you and I were looking at the same item and we were the only people interested in said item and we put in 100 tickets between us and I put in 99 and you put in 1, you'd win the item...


----------



## Dennis (Jul 27, 2009)

I thought it would be the other way around!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Me, too. But this is how it would likely work for me.
> 
> If you and I were looking at the same item and we were the only people interested in said item and we put in 100 tickets between us and I put in 99 and you put in 1, you'd win the item...





DENNIS said:


> I thought it would be the other way around!



Might as well save your money fellas cuz iffen ya don't believe ya can, you won't. Ya just gotta believe that when they draw that ticket out of the sack that they are gonna call your number. It's called the power of positive thinkin', I think.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 27, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Might as well save your money fellas cuz iffen ya don't believe ya can, you won't. Ya just gotta believe that when they draw that ticket out of the sack that they are gonna call your number. It's called the power of positive thinkin', I think.



That's right! It worked last year. About the last 2 bows left, Al took one home and I the other. 

Dan, Al, those are some fine pieces of work; beautiful!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2009)

WOW! Everything looks great but yall just need to stop already cause you know TJ is gonna walk away with it all... again.  







If I have time on Friday, I'm planning on making a few more bow socks.  I'll leave out the bows and ribbons on the more masculine patterns.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 28, 2009)

Due to unforseen difficulties I will have to pay at the door.  There is a NBEF  class at Fort Gilliam that day, but I'm sure that some of us will be comming straight to the banquet as soon as it is over.  I did some research and came up with a couple of items for the raffle . Jimmy Taylor will be donating one of his bows,  and the fine folks at AAnchor Security Systems will be donating a home security system valued at $600.00.   That will be a custome system, professionally  installed by bowhunters for a bowhunter.  All in all not too shaby.


----------



## fountain (Jul 28, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> WOW! Everything looks great but yall just need to stop already cause you know TJ is gonna walk away with it all... again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




done told you i am usually like what dutchman said above.  i can buy the whole roll but one and stil wont win.  i do get lucky every now and then.  i got one more thing to get "lucky" and win and i will be a happy camper.....


----------



## gordylew (Jul 29, 2009)

What's on the menu for Monday?


----------

